# Pokémon: Vier neue Apps und Spiele angekündigt, darunter Pokémon Sleep und Meisterdetektiv Pikachu



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pokémon: Vier neue Apps und Spiele angekündigt, darunter Pokémon Sleep und Meisterdetektiv Pikachu*

						Heute Nacht hat die Pokémon Company einige Neuigkeiten zur Pokémon-Franchise angekündigt. Darunter sind gleich zwei neue Spiele, nämlich ein Nachfolger für Meisterdetektiv Pikachi und das Mobile-Game Pokémon Masters. Von den zwei vorgestellten Apps dürfte eine viele Fans überraschen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pokémon: Vier neue Apps und Spiele angekündigt, darunter Pokémon Sleep und Meisterdetektiv Pikachu*


----------



## matty2580 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Pokémon: Vier neue Apps und Spiele angekündigt, darunter Pokémon Sleep und Meisterdetektiv Pikachu*

Leider gab es keine Infos zu Pokemon Schwert/Schild, weshalb der Stream für mich relativ uninteressant war.
Einzig die Ankündigung von Pokemon Home war interessant, aber auch längst überfällig.
Und der Dienst startet auch erst 2020, also lange nach Release von Pokemon Schwert/Schild.


----------

